# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  View videos from the Panel Painting conference at the Getty in 2009

## T. Ashley McGrew

This from a message sent out to the PACCIN Listserve

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&  &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
I was sure that I had already put this link on the PACCIN website quite a while ago but I sure can't find it now! 
I have been re-viewing video streaming events like the one below and like those available from the Mountmaking Forum in DC last year (which I know are on the website!) with idea of getting inspiration for doing much the same for future PACCIN events. In the process I realized how very useful some of the information discussed there is - relative to other types of work that we do and more specifically how it echoes some of the discussion on the list recently.

So....if you haven’t seen them before you might want to check out these videos from the Getty Conservation Institutes website and the conference held there in May of 2009 - "Facing the Challenges of Panel Paintings Conservation: Trends, Treatments and Training" .

There are a bunch talks worth viewing but in particular I would recommend that you check out Merv Richard from the National Gallery presenting a paper called "Further Studies on the Benefits and Disadvanges of adding Silica Gel to Microclimate Packages for Panel Paintings". 
From a technicians point of view this talk is detail and material "rich" and includes not only the obvious discussion about silica gel but also discusses - marvelseal, hot melt adhesives, double stick adhesives etc…

Another good highly informative paper is presented just before Mervs by Laurent Sozzani form the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam and is called "Update on Microclimate Vitrines" familiar materials discussed are synthetic felt for for use in paintings frames, polycarbonate corrugated material for backboards and the use of metal foil tapes.

Everything I have seen from this conference is interesting but some portions dealing with things like the build up of VOCs in micro climate environments over time may fall outside of the purview of many of us on this list. 
Anyway I hope that this is of interest to a few folks. 
Best regards, 

Ashley

----------

